# Central Ohio/Franklin County



## gregorymon

Anyone in central Ohio have anything exciting to report? Saw some posts about Columbus area recently but can't seem to find them here. Giong to be on the hunt through the weekend. Will post results...maybe pics (if we're lucky).


----------



## gregorymon

Found 55 yellows last night. All in same area. Walked in the woods for awhile and found no more anywhere else we looked. Just a sweet spot we've found them in prior years. Biggest one was about 3" tall. Nothing spectacular size wise but probably over a pound. Northeast Columbus. Happy hunting "shroomers!


----------



## suburban redneck

Wow- nice find! I popped into some local woods to see what the conditions were like. Not seeing any of the signs I look for- surprised by the lack of even dandelions present- but did get some young ramps. 

A buddy had about 20 early early, young greys in his yard last week? Lucky guy.. Bet those yellows of yours looked like his greys last week too.

I'm heading South this weekend- waiting for this warmth to make them pop pop pop!


----------



## dankoos

I have tried to find a good spot in Franklin County now for two seasons and all I found was one yellow and one free. I have looked in many a woods too.


----------



## cotty

franklin and licking counties are a little behind right now woods are getting there, just not quite yet, middle of this week you should start really finding them around the metro area, and licking county


----------



## ronin01

I am not going to have a lot of time to go look this year. If anybody is interested in walking my woods, let me know. I am south of Grove City, part in Franklin, part in Pickaway. Only reply if you are respectful of other people's property.
ronin01 at earthlink.net


----------



## dankoos

Tried emailing you ronin, but address doesn't seem to work. The"0" is a zero, correct? Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## gruntwerkz

Total of 19 greys over the past week and a half, and 38 dog peckers about a week ago. All inside 270, except 8 greys just outside the outer belt. Last gray one I found (yes ONE) was dry, and had been up in the heat for about a week. That spot produced about 45 last year, grays or yellows (I have trouble telling them apart, and think grays turn to yellows when they get big), but only 6 this year. Getting frustrated, that's for sure. Will they "bloom" a second time in the same spot, now that we have the heat and rain?


----------



## cotty

yes they will bloom for a second time, we should peak mid week and find eatable size morels by the weekend, this year should be epic for the morels, we should hear about some mortherloads found, dont know though this year has been a crazy year


----------



## gruntwerkz

Nothing new this morning, but did find 4 big yellows that someone missed. The person that missed them did leave one large and one small paper clip about 15 feet away on the ground either Monday, or early this morning. They weren't there Sunday.... Strange calling card.


----------

